# Forum encoding windows-1251 ???

## Nelud

Kakoi urod sdelal kodirovku foruma windows-1251  :Twisted Evil: 

Ili eto u menya Firefox glyuchit? Hotya vryad li...

----------

## IFL

как было, так и осталось

----------

## Nelud

Неужели только у меня такая трабла? Форум открывается в кодировке win-1251. Т.е. если выставить кодировку принудительно koi8-r, то все русские надиписи в оформлении форума становятся абракадаброй. Проверил - такое не только в firefox, но и в dillo тоже. Может есть где-то настройка кодировки в свойствах форума или моего профиля?Last edited by Nelud on Thu Aug 18, 2005 7:59 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## fank

_НРПЕДЮЙРХПНБЮМН

ОНДРБЕПФДЮЧ АЮЦ

ЩРН ЯННАЫЕМХЕ Б cp1251 (!!!)

ЕЯКХ ДЕКЮРЭ Б ЙНХ8, БЯ╦ НЯРЮКЭМНЕ Б ХМРЕПТЕИЯЕ - ГЮЙНПЧВЙХ

бепмхре йюй ашкн !!!

ХКХ СРТLast edited by fank on Thu Aug 18, 2005 7:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## viy

Confirm!

Maybe it's the right time to start using utf-8? I got tired of evelasting switches between russian charsets...

----------

## User Unknown

ЩУУ... НОЪРЭ...

----------

## rusxakep

Report about it to support forum. Waiting ....

----------

## viy

Russian forum encoding problems (again)

----------

## kallamej

Firefox claims to autodetect this topic as koi8-r. The second and third posts are displayed correctly, whilst the forth and sixth are not. We do not set the encoding so whatever the problem is, it's user side. I don't have an ETA of the UTF-8 conversion.

----------

## viy

 *kallamej wrote:*   

> We do not set the encoding so whatever the problem is, it's user side.

 

It's not. If you've had a "Russian" interface for the forums, you would see, that interface messages are not readable whilst 2nd and 3rd posts are. That means, that system messages have changed their encoding for Russian language (don't know the reason) to windows-1251.

 *kallamej wrote:*   

> I don't have an ETA of the UTF-8 conversion.

 

That's a pity...

----------

## kallamej

OK, it seems to be a problem with the Russian language pack. Should be fixed soon-ish.

----------

## viy

Thanks for the quick responce!

----------

## viy

Исправили...

А то все "сам дурак", "сам дурак"...  :Wink: 

----------

## serg_sk

 *viy wrote:*   

> Исправили...
> 
> А то все "сам дурак", "сам дурак"... 

 

А теперь форум в какой кодировке интересно?

Да.. злые они админы  :Laughing: 

----------

## viy

В koi8-r. Сказали, что над UTF-8 работают, но когда сделают --- не знают.

Поставили обновление phpBB и русские системые сообщения в win-1251 --- вот и вся проблема...

----------

## IFL

 *viy wrote:*   

> Поставили обновление phpBB и русские системые сообщения в win-1251 --- вот и вся проблема...

 

тады понятно почему я ничего не заметил (:

----------

## Balancer

Хосспади, чего там над UTF-8 "работать"-то? Уже сколько движков на UTF-8 переводил, больше часа времени с отладкой и конвертацией старых баз на движок не тратил :-/

----------

## IFL

 *Balancer wrote:*   

> Хосспади, чего там над UTF-8 "работать"-то? Уже сколько движков на UTF-8 переводил, больше часа времени с отладкой и конвертацией старых баз на движок не тратил :-/

 

например то, что strlen, substr КОРРЕКТНО с utf8 не работают... для этого существует mbstring, есть ещё шаблоны

----------

## serg_sk

 *viy wrote:*   

> В koi8-r. Сказали, что над UTF-8 работают, но когда сделают --- не знают.
> 
> Поставили обновление phpBB и русские системые сообщения в win-1251 --- вот и вся проблема...

 

Да я понял, что в koi8-r, просто некоторые топики, в которых писали в cp1251, отображаются нормально. Или это меня глючит?

----------

## viy

 *serg_sk wrote:*   

> Да я понял, что в koi8-r, просто некоторые топики, в которых писали в cp1251, отображаются нормально. Или это меня глючит?

 

Зайди сюда и убедись, что у тебя стоит koi8-r.

----------

## Nelud

 *serg_sk wrote:*   

> Да я понял, что в koi8-r, просто некоторые топики, в которых писали в cp1251, отображаются нормально. Или это меня глючит?

 

Похоже, что люди писали в utf-8, и теперь оно отображается нормально в любых кодировках!! (см. например, первый пост в Xorg dead)

----------

## viy

Хм, действительно чудеса...

Могу предположить следующее (подбные фишки характерны для ИЕ). Если стоит одна кодировка, скажем Latin-1, а текст набирается в иной, сильно отличающейся (типа Cyrillic, любой), то при HTTP POST/GET запросе символы в HTML-entities преобразовываются с кодом символа, типа 

```
& #1024; (без пробела)
```

 для 0x400 символа уникода. Вот теперь это все и показывается чики-пуки!

Попробуйте в редакторе сообщений набрать:

```
#1050;

#1091;

-

#1082;

#1091;

!

#1193;
```

(только все в одну строчку и предварая символом & каждую группу.) Получите вот это: Ку-ку! ҩ

Причем будет читаемо при любой раскладке!

Я думаю это одна из тех фич, что реально тормозит внедрение полноценного UTF-8 на этом форуме.

----------

## Balancer

 *IFL wrote:*   

> например то, что strlen, substr КОРРЕКТНО с utf8 не работают... для этого существует mbstring, есть ещё шаблоны

 

mbstring сегодня по деволту компилится во все популярные сборки PHP. Так что это не проблема. Говорю же - _реально_ на конвертацию, скажем, совершенно неприспособленного к UTF-8 iPB 2.0 конвертить с отладками нужно не больше часа. При чём лвиную долю там занимает исправление в работах с шаблонами и конфигами записей в файлы. Мэтт зачем-то каждый раз прописывает длину записываемого файла... в символах, а не в байтах. Так что файлы с русскими строками оказываются урезанными. В общем - пол-часа на это. Ещё пол-часа - если не настроен PHP и MySQL.

...

Что по сабжу - автоопределением на этом форуме никогда не пользовался, т.к. он тормозит и глючит. Всегда, заходя сюда жму Alt-1  (KOI-8R кодировка в Опере) и никаких проблем не испытываю  :Smile: 

----------

## viy

Balancer, а ты в очках или без на аватаре?  :Cool: 

----------

## Balancer

 *viy wrote:*   

> Balancer, а ты в очках или без на аватаре? 

 

Дык, ник-то мужского рода  :Smile:  Значит - в очках  :Very Happy: 

----------

